# Reheating Ribs and Such



## sandyut (Jan 24, 2020)

I used my SV to reheat some ribs a couple weeks ago- 160 for about 1.5 hours or so - they were not quite that warm.  they were thick baby backs.  I was planning on 2 hours but s**t happened and it is what it is.

I am planning to reheat the rest tonight.  Should I raise the temp or extend the time?  What do most of you use for a reheating time and temp?  tonights are at refrigerated temp - fully thawed.

many thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2020)

For fully cooked I have had good results @140, minimum 4 hours.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 24, 2020)

Never tried to re-heat with an SV. I usually wrap them in foil and toss them in the oven or smoker until they are warm. If you bump it up let us know how it turns out might have to try it in the future. My only problem is I am too damn lazy to cut and seal large enough SV bags for ribs.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 24, 2020)

its usually just me and my tiny wife so I normally freeze them in halves anyways.  Ill report back assuming I can get home and get it together with enough time...mass shortage of time lately...  

either way its Friday and I have the essentials - beer whisky and wine.  Ribs are going to be eaten one way or the other.  :)


----------



## sandyut (Jan 24, 2020)

ok trying 160 for 3 hours.  got home with time to fire it up.  I will report back


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 25, 2020)

How did they turn out?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How did they turn out?


Inquiring minds want to know...

John


----------



## sandyut (Jan 26, 2020)

hi guys, sorry...   They turned out real good!  reheating with the SV definitely keeps them from being over cooked.  When i oven reheat they are good, but a little too FOTB.  SV is like they just came off the smoker same texture and all.  and I feel more comfortable leaving the SV running while i come and go - could be a false sense of security...but our oven heating element went out once and it looked like an arch welding situation.  SV would just pop the GFR and the show would end.


----------

